# What's Happening To My Laptop Battery?!



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi, I have an Acer 5024 laptop, just over a year old. The battery used to be fine, a couple of hours at fullcharge. I've noticed it's been getting really crap and now I've just fully chsarged it and it's saying ti will gove me 23 mins!!!

Any ideas?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Cammy, is the battery "flat" when you charge it; sometimes if the battery is not drained then it does not hold it's charge as well as it could.

I think it's called "memory effect"; I think it may become worse over time.

Sorry


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Cammy you might want to check this post out







all I can say is B*****ds







:taz:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah, it's usually fully drained. I've got windows task manager up (xp) and I notice my cpu usage has been at 100% all the time! I'm not running anything except firefox...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

What type of battery is it Cam?

If it's NiMH then discharge it and fully charge it a few times.

If it's Lith-ion then don't let it fully discharge, try to keep it topped up at least half full. Lith-ion should never be fully discharged and left that way, it kills 'em.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Hi Cammy you might want to check this post out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not on









Hope you get it sorted Cammy


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Stan said:


> What type of battery is it Cam?
> 
> If it's NiMH then discharge it and fully charge it a few times.
> 
> If it's Lith-ion then don't let it fully discharge, try to keep it topped up at least half full. Lith-ion should never be fully discharged and left that way, it kills 'em.


Hi Stan, it's a Lith-ion. The computer sits on ac charge all the time. Occasionaly I unplug it and sit working on it until the battery runs out, then I put it back on charge and generally leave it for a day or so.

I hope it isn't like the thread Jase put on







I'm going to take the battery out for a while and see f it 're-calibrates' I read that on one of the posts that Jase's thread linked to. Getting pissed off now!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > What type of battery is it Cam?
> ...


Good luck mate.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Here's a copy of my task manager. I only have this one firefox page open. CPU still at 100%


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Sorry, being an arse. Just changed to the order to show what's using all the cpu.....what on earth is MSASCui.exe???


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

I always take the laptop battery out when I using them plugged in and leave the batter out for ages. I leave the batteries charged at somewhere between 40 and 60% as this is supposed to be an optimal figure. The charge does drop/fade but quite slowly at this sort of %. It also leaves enough of a charge to use it without charging if I have to. I keep it tipped up every few months or so.

This Acer a 8000 series travelmate still has a decent battery after just over 2 years IIRC. I did get a cheap battery offer when I bought the 3 year warranty but never took it up.

My other relatively new laptop, a dell xps 2 still has plenty of battery life left as well but then it's only around 18 months old IIRC.

The only thing I can suggest is buying a new battery and treating as above as once it's done it's done. Unless your running every part that can be throttled or powered down at high? Graphics, cpu and screen for a start?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

scottishcammy said:


> Sorry, being an arse. Just changed to the order to show what's using all the cpu.....what on earth is MSASCui.exe???


Think its anti-spyware

http://forums.microsoft.com/WindowsOneCare...97&SiteID=2


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh and isn't msascui an MS anti spyware process?

Is your cpu an amd one or a pentium m? I use rmclock to clock down my cpu multiplier with the pentium m but I don't think it works with amds.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

"MSASCui.exe is part of Microsoft Windows Defender, which is a spyware removal program originated from Windows AntiSpyware. MSASCui.exe is run in background silently. However at certain condition, it can consume high CPU usage and when this happens it is best to restart your computer."

I ran Windows Defender for a while but went back to Spybot and Ad-Aware because it seemed to take over my machine. Why it runs at 99% I really don't know but I suspect it's conflicting with some other software.

Running in this condition will make the Laptop run hot over time and will certainly drain the battery.

I'd get rid of Windows Defender, imo.

However, if you want to keep it Cam, I would un-install it and re-install it (with the latest version) and see if that cures it. It often can with programmes that go rogue.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks a lot guys


----------

